# Sad day :(



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

One of my best friends, one of only a few who share my love of goats and animals, has shown boer goats for a few years so they have kind of collected up to about 12. She just called me and told me today that all of her grown goats (about 9) was killed by dogs!  she luckily still has her younger ones she is showing this year which is a good thing i guess. 
She told me she was going to get a donkey from a guy in town.


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Do you think the donkey will bond with the baby goats and try to protect them or what? It's so sad because she was so excited about them finally being old enough to breed them and have baby's and yea. I dont know why I posted this its just sad i guess.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Soo sorry to hear that. Hope she is ok. Sending hugs her way.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Donkeys stand and fight where most other livestock run. Donkeys are commonly kept with cows and horses because of this trait. They will fight off smaller animals like dogs and coyotes, possibly even try to fight wolves. I don't think they'd be much help in the event of a wolf pack or a cougar but they are very effective with dogs and coyotes. Usually people get more than one though they work as a team. You see lots of cattle ranchers here have two to three donkeys in with each herd.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Donkeys are great..just dont put a Jack in...A geld or Jenny would be fine..its better actually to have one with them instead of two...two will bond with each other and care less about the goats..always take the time to introduce them by penning with a fence between them...with in a week or so they should be fine. I have five small dogs and three big....after a few weeks of fence visits the donkeys leave them alone as well...if you findone that is already used to goats thats even better but still needs that fence visit time


----------

